# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Pressure point - Is this a safe way to fall asleep?

## AngelZlayer

According to a website, if you use your finger to put pressure behind your ear (on the "hole" behind your earlobe, I assume) for a minute, your brain will release chemicals that will make you fall asleep.

Is this true? Is it safe?
I'm ready to try anything. I'm sick and tired of waiting in bed for two hours to fall asleep every night.

----------


## Bedee

I dont know but im going to try, im also somewhat an insomiac. Good luck!

----------


## reci

I'm not sure about how safe that is (personally, I've been told that you use that pressure point to make an enemy unconscious).  I think instead you should try my tutorial on How to Fall Asleep FASTER. 

Good luck

----------


## moongrass

Im sure its safe I just doubt its effective. try it....

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

What is the position of this hole behind your earlobe?

----------


## Bedee

Behind your ear inbetween the top of your jaw bone (try opening and closing your jaw a few times while finding it) and your skull. Unless i have got the wrong place.

----------


## Velzhaed

I'm going to go out on a limb and say nothing will happen.

But let's say that it did. The "pressure point" is you cutting off blood flow to somewhere, and guessing from the location and purpose of this pressure point that means cutting off blood flow to the brain. Which...I generally view as a bad thing.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Bedee

It gave me a headache and made me feel sort of like i just had been beaten across the head with a semi hard object, im sure if i held it for longer it would of been a hard object and unconscious

----------


## gutfood

> Behind your ear inbetween the top of your jaw bone (try opening and closing your jaw a few times while finding it) and your skull. Unless i have got the wrong place.



If you are talking about the dent/impression behind the ear lobe then I wouldn't mess with that too much. It is in fact a pressure point used in some martial arts. I'm not to sure what it's effect is supposed to be, but many pressure points in martial arts work by causing a dramatic change in blood pressure, leading to loss a of consciousness. This point in question is actually an acupuncture point, called Tripple Burner 17. A lot of acupuncture points are used in martial arts techniques called Dim Mak, the basic point being that a quick, high energy and velocity strike causes extreme shock to nervous system. It should however be safe to apply massage or light pressure to the area, but avoid prolonged strong pressure and and any sharp, quick jabs.

----------


## ChangeTheWorld

This is wrong and a common misconception. Unless you apply incredible pressure to it (which, by the way, would cause excruciating pain), you will not fall asleep from it. And even then, you are rather losing consciousness than falling asleep. However, some doctors recommend doing this when you have a bad headache, as it causes the brain to concentrate on the pressure applied to that area rather that the headache.

----------

